

Where to go and why (2007) - zbravo
http://pmarchive.com/guide_to_career_planning_part3.html

======
sytelus
It appears that article is more suitable to describe author's own experience
rather than making it a generically dispensable advice. If a young person took
this advice in 1993, he/she will most likely end up being lawyer because that
was _the_ hottest thing during that time while computers/Internet far from
being mainstream. The thing is that predicting what would be hot 5 years down
the line is almost impossible. For all we know, it could be self-driving cars
or may be even commercial asteroid mining industry.

In fact, following the hottest thing might be almost the worst advice because
it almost guarantees that you are entering something that might already be at
peak and future has already moved on to somewhere else. Following "the hottest
thing" also means you either have no originality, passion, real interests or
curiosity for yourself and you would be optimizing your life just to generate
some income. It's far more important to have a fulfilling life to be an
astronomer if that's your passion instead of 9-5 banker just because that's
the hottest job in the moment.

------
smcg
Counterpoint: [http://www.businessinsider.com/malcolm-gladwells-david-
and-g...](http://www.businessinsider.com/malcolm-gladwells-david-and-
goliath-2013-10)

~~~
ExpiredLink
404 page not found

